# Other Options to SMB boots??



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What about the Pegasus Airboots? XT new Product intro


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I like my legacy boots though I hardly use boots...


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I saw those airboots at the Expo. Has anyone had experience with them?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Try the Pro Choice SMB Elites. They conform to the legs much better; I find that the IIs and IIIs are very bulky. If you want something more breathable, I suggest the Premier Equine Air-Cooled eventing boots, but I don't think they offer as much support as the Pro Choice SMBs.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No they don't offer the support I'm looking for. Essentially I need something that wraps around the bottom of the fetlock. Most eventing boots only protect the cannon bone area and from knocks on the inside of the ankles.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MudPaint said:


> No they don't offer the support I'm looking for. Essentially I need something that wraps around the bottom of the fetlock. Most eventing boots only protect the cannon bone area and from knocks on the inside of the ankles.


There are a few members here who sing praises of the air boots. I haven't personally used them so I can't vouch for them. But from what i've read and heard they are nice boots that are great for eventing and are way better then the SMB's. I can't stand SMB boots. I have tried them all and hate them.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I like the Pegasus boots but I've just got some Iconoclast suspensory support boots today to try after my vet recommended them (he's had good reports about them) They seem to have more support than any of the others I have and a different design fastening that should make them better. 
Not had chance to ride in them yet


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been curious about the Iconoclast boots, would love to hear a review from you after you try them


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have been curious about the Iconoclast boots, would love to hear a review from you after you try them


 First impressions - 
After I'd gotten over my Velcro temper tantrum
They definitely give more support/protection to the sesamoid area and suspensory ligaments because of the wedge that's built into them and the fastening style if that's what anyone's looking for (I was) but if you want a boot that just generally protects and gives overall support to the whole leg I wouldn't say they were any better than the others in my collection though they do seem to stay up the leg better and not sag
Would I say any of these boots would be great for eventing? I'm not thinking so because they do have a tendency to soak up water and go 'heavy' - the Pegasus boots not so much but I wouldn't want to ride in really muddy conditions in any of them


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have the pegasus, and love the ease of use, but I do NOT feel they offer the support of my SMB's. So, if support is the important factor, I would not choose these.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I have the pegasus, and love the ease of use, but I do NOT feel they offer the support of my SMB's. So, if support is the important factor, I would not choose these.


Good to know. Thankfully I don't need anything with support. One of my kiddos however wants to take her gelding to one pre entry event this summer and he needs a support boot as he had a small tear in a front suspensory a few years ago. Thankfully the pre entry event they are doing is just a tiny log on the ground maybe a foot high and there is no water or big hills so she can take it easy and the stadium is small cross rails.

Anyway I am rambling totally off topic. I need to go do some research and find the dude some front boots that will work for him.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Equine Legacy boots.

They're *fine*... no issues with them sagging or anything but my horse is a freak apparently and they are too tall on him and interfere. I asked the tack repair place but they said there was no way to alter them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you written to the company explaining the problem?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't bought a set of support boots since the "original" SMB came out and I hated them, matter of fact I still have them and they look pretty new...LOL

Just like saddle pads, I think I need the newest fandangled thing, but chicken out and stick to my wool pads and polo wraps...haha! If I get super adventurous I may invest in the Iconoclasts for the cow work portion of the shows.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I haven't bought a set of support boots since the "original" SMB came out and I hated them, matter of fact I still have them and they look pretty new...LOL
> 
> Just like saddle pads, I think I need the newest fandangled thing, but chicken out and stick to my wool pads and polo wraps...haha! If I get super adventurous I may invest in the Iconoclasts for the cow work portion of the shows.


 I am one of those people that tack shops love as I buy all sorts of stuff on impulse and then it never gets used - I really must make an effort and take it all to our next local auction and get rid of it - to make room for more stuff I'll buy and never use I suppose!!!
I usually end up going back to bandages and pads too, my husbands just come back from a business trip to the UK and brought me some of the elasticated exercise bandages that I cant seem to find in the US and pads that go under them that are a sort of foam between a layer of fabric that find the shape of the horses leg really well. No good for wet or muddy conditions though


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

jaydee said:


> I am one of those people that tack shops love as I buy all sorts of stuff on impulse and then it never gets used - I really must make an effort and take it all to our next local auction and get rid of it - to make room for more stuff I'll buy and never use I suppose!!!
> I usually end up going back to bandages and pads too, my husbands just come back from a business trip to the UK and brought me some of the elasticated exercise bandages that I cant seem to find in the US and pads that go under them that are a sort of foam between a layer of fabric that find the shape of the horses leg really well. No good for wet or muddy conditions though


LOL!!! I hear ya! I felt like a shamed child when hubby found a stash of stuff I bought, never used then hid 
I agree, I love my wraps but are horrible in the mud. I just hosed some in a bucket to get the big chunks off and did a load in the washer. They must of soaked up 10X their own weight in water and mud!
What wraps do you use?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL!!! I hear ya! I felt like a shamed child when hubby found a stash of stuff I bought, never used then hid
> I agree, I love my wraps but are horrible in the mud. I just hosed some in a bucket to get the big chunks off and did a load in the washer. They must of soaked up 10X their own weight in water and mud!
> What wraps do you use?


 Ha ha - do you do the 'Oh this old thing I bought it years ago/look at this amazing bargain I got from the consignment rack/almost a giveaway on sale too thing?
I'm not sure what make my polo wraps are - I just buy them in a pack, they are the fairly conventional fluffy type of fabric with Velcro. The UK elasticated ones are made by Aerborne and are much thinner and have to have a pad under them. I put tape over the fastening. Attached a some pics that should show difference in thickness and also the pads I use under them.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dredging up an older thread....

jaydee thanks for the wraps pics  I have had good luck with the Mustang brand of polos, they seem to have good stretch and wash/wear well. Plus they are inexpensive. ($12/4 wraps) 
But I did decide to try the Iconoclast boots finally. I just got them today and tried them on before I used them and sweated all over them. First impressions, they seem to fit much better than the last set of boots I had. (The original SMB back from the 90's.lol) If it cools off tonight I will ride in them and see how they do. 

For those who have been wanting to buy some Iconclasts, I found the best price on Running Hard Products. $78, for the front set. Free shipping.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I forgot about this
Interested to hear how you get on with them. I still like them, they seem to heat up more than the Pegasus boots but give more support - though when it comes to the crunch the cheapo wraps with some elastication and a good liner still probably give the best support - just such a 'faff' putting them on and taking them off!!!


----------

